# FR: on (the) + date



## pennyroyal

Hi! I'm new so I'm not sure if this post goes here. Sorry if it doesn't!

This is what I have: Je suis née en Inde en le 5 mars 1991.
I want to say: I was born in India on March 5, 1991.

Merci in advance!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## radagasty

_En _is used when only the year is cited, e.g., _Je suis né en 1980_.
In your case, _Je suis née le 5 mars 1991_.


----------



## tilt

_En _is used also when mentionning the month but not the day: _Je suis né en mars 1991_.


----------



## Tim~!

Et pourtant, ne devrait-on pas dire "... _au_ mois de mars ..."?


----------



## geostan

Oui, les deux se disent.


----------



## milkywaylynx

_"At the end of a guided tour of the factory in Èze on the 18th of March, I bought a bottle of perfume."
_ 
"À la fin d'une visite guidée à l'Usine Èze *le 18 mars*, j'ai acheté un flacon de parfum."

Should it be "au 18 mars" or "sur le 18 mars" instead?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

No, only _le 18 mars_ is correct.

(Anyway, welcome to the WR forums! )


----------



## newg

> "À la fin d'une visite guidée à l'Usine de Èze *le 18 mars*, j'ai acheté un flacon de parfum."


 
_le 18 mars_ is indeed correct.


----------



## kittyfan

Bonjour,

I'd like to put some captions for my photos for things like:

Dinner on 14th January / Lunch on 20th March at (a restaurant), etc.

Do I put - 

(Le) dîner le/du/au? 14 janvier.
And is the "le" in le dîner necessary?

(Le) déjeuner le/du au 20 mars chez (restaurant name).

I'd appreciate it if someone could clarify this for me.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Since it is a caption/title, I would omit the article. (But in a full sentence, the article would be required.)

Regarding the preposition, you should use _de_ and hence write _du_: _Dîner du 14 janvier_.


----------



## -ellis

Bonjour!

Je voudrais parler d'une liste des dates. Alors, je voudrais dire:

_Let's begin on April 15, 1945._​
Alors, est-il correcte:

_Commençons en le 15 avril 1945._​
Merci en avance!


----------



## geostan

_Commençons en le 15 avril 1945._  Sans en.


----------



## TaiChiChuan

Bonjour, tout le monde. I know that before the date one uses the definite article _le _without any preposition, but today I see the following sentences:
1. Le rendez-vous est au dix octobre. 
2. Le Noël est au vingt-cinq décembre.
While:
3. Sa date de naissance est le huit février mille neuf cent quatre-vingt six.
4. La fête nationale Chinoise est le premier octobre.
Can anyone explain?


----------



## Jab'

Bonjour, 

"Au" étant la contraction de a+le, tu retrouves ton "le".

"Le rendez-vous est le 10 octobre" et "le rendez-vous est au 10 octobre" sont tous les deux corrects (sans vraiment de distinction de sens).

"Le Noël est au 25 décembre" est incorrect. On dirait tout d'abord "La Noël", et "La Noël est au 25 décembre" sonne faux à mes oreilles....à la limite "Noël tombe le 25 décembre" (sans article à Noël), ca c'est correct.


----------



## TaiChiChuan

So the preposition à is not required, and one can say with or without it? Which one is more common? Or is there any general about whether to place à in front?


----------



## Toff28

I think in the sentence "le rendez-vous est au 25 Octobre", they use au to mean "le rendez-vous est fixé au 25 Octobre", which as said Jab', is wrong concerning Christmas, you can't say "Noël est au 25 décembre", it has to be "le".


----------



## Jab'

"Le" est posssible dans tous les cas.

"Au", c'est déjà moins fréquent. Je l'utilise personnellement en parlant de rendez-vous, par exemple "on se fixe un prochain rendez au 10 octobre", peut être parce qu'on peut dire aussi "on se fixe rendez-vous _à la date _du 10 octobre", et donc "au" serait employé pour faire plus court.


----------



## Maître Capello

TaiChiChuan said:


> 1. Le rendez-vous est au dix octobre.
> 2. Le Noël est au vingt-cinq décembre.


As far as I'm concerned, I would never say _être à/au_ with dates; only:

_Le rendez-vous est *fixé au* 10 octobre_.
_Noël *est le* 25 décembre_.


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Aujourd'hui, je lisais la phrase suivante sur un forum : "j'étais en primaire dans les années 90, on finissait toujours le 3 juin et reprenait vers les 4/5 septembre, aucunement au 15 aout".

Pourquoi est-ce que c'est "au 15 août" et pas "le 15 août" ? Est-ce qu'il y a une différence (dans ce contexte) entre les deux ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## petit1

Aucune différence entre les deux mais "au 15 août" n'est pas très correct. C'est du langage parlé.


----------



## OLN

Comme on ne finit pas l'école un jour férié, je pense qu'ici,_ finir au 15 août _signifie finir l'école au moment ou aux alentours de la fête du 15 août, finir à l'Assomption comme on dit finir à Noël.


----------



## yuechu

Merci à vous deux pour votre aide !


----------

